# Ariens Model 936073 Lawn Tractor 42" 21 HP Rats Chewed Wires



## LogCabin (Jan 30, 2020)

Have an Ariens Model 936073 Lawn Tractor that some rats chewed the wires on and it does nothing when turning the key.

There are 2 black wires and one blue wire that were chewed that lead to a plug that I have no idea where it goes?

I'm guessing these chewed wires are the reason it won't do anything when trying the ignition.

I also see the ground wire down on the frame a little chewed.

Where does this plug go? For the life of me I can't see anywhere it would plug into.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look and see if you can make sense of this.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...-960460054-01-42-automatic-tractor/electrical


----------



## LogCabin (Jan 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have a look and see if you can make sense of this.
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...-960460054-01-42-automatic-tractor/electrical


Thanks for the reply. I'm not having much luck making any sense of that diagram. 
What could those two black and one blue wires go to with that plug on the end?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't really say what they are for, it's hard to determine the location of that part of the harness, at least to me.
If you stretch out that cluster of wires, you may be able to be able to distinguish which black wire ends go together, the splice the wires back together. Once that is done, you may be able to determine where the plug goes in the surrounding area that the plug reaches. I could be a mower deck safety switch, or maybe it's for an option that you don't even have. I have a plug or two on one of my machines that is for the headlights... that it did not come with, for instance. 
You mention a ground wire chewed? Not the battery ground? Sounds like a bad battery connection to not get any action out of the starter at all.


----------



## LogCabin (Jan 30, 2020)

After repairing these wires I'm happy to report that the mower starts right up again. Thanks for the help.


----------

